
We Sleep by Matthew Walker: Summary and Notes - falcor84
https://www.grahammann.net/book-notes/why-we-sleep-matthew-walker
======
falcor84
I really wanted to read this book after so many recommendations, but after
repeated tries both reading and listening to it on Audible just found it too
boring. So I'm quite grateful I now stumbled upon these notes that gave me the
gist of what I now agree is a very important book.

~~~
LinuxBender
There are also some decent interviews with him on Joe Rogan, Rhonda Patrick
and a talk at Google. They are all on Youtube.

